# mt2 log?



## mistah187 (Dec 7, 2012)

is anyone interested in a mt2 pic log? i have never really seen on so i was thinking of doing one. i have never used mt2 before so this would b a nice platform for people to see and judge how it works for them. i figured i would take a before pic and then a weekly on along with dosgaes i am taking. plus you guys can have some jerkiin material. lol


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes, my spank bank is kinda lacking currently


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 7, 2012)

you could also note the impact it has on your libido?


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 7, 2012)

yeah for sure. anything i feel or notice i will def add in there. with all the gear ive ran, ive never ran peps before. so this reconstituting is confusing me. anyone pm me some helpful hints.



Times Roman said:


> you could also note the impact it has on your libido?


----------



## PFM (Dec 7, 2012)

Always a great thing to have a log, my vote is Yes. Interesting to see the progression of skin color change over the next couple months.


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 8, 2012)

mistah187 said:


> yeah for sure. anything i feel or notice i will def add in there. with all the gear ive ran, ive never ran peps before. so this reconstituting is confusing me. anyone pm me some helpful hints.



the easiest way to reconstitute and be able to dose for me that makes sense is to skip the iu slin pin (1ml size) and instead get the type that is marked off in ten equal hash marks (1ml size).  Walgreens has both, although the type I suggested is not very common.  More common in europe/middle east, and this is where i started taking peps.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mt2 is very good product my friend... But a word of advice.
Try and cover your face once in a wile tanning because that bitxh will get so damn dark
I'm Irish with type 1 maybe 2 skin and I got so dark in the face my own family I haven't seen in a wile didn't even recognize me.  They thought someone brought a portorecian to Easter lol


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 8, 2012)

^ nice. Lol. Yeah I figured I will put high sun block on my face and then tan and wear sunblock every day on my face.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 8, 2012)

I prolly should have lol.  But being Irish and tan for the first time ever was very fun and I got a lot of attention so the darker I was the better
Everyone thought it was a spray tan.  
Labpe had the best deal I have found so far I believe I got 5 vials for 70$ but had a discount code.


----------

